
Daily chart: Costly calamities - patrick-james
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2013/03/daily-chart-20?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/Costlycalamities
======
patrick-james
To me this says one thing and one thing only: get ready for climate change.

